# Plese tell me if I am wrong for feeling this way.....



## mollymai17 (Oct 11, 2010)

Am I wrong for not wanting my husband to go a player's ball? I totally disagree with him going, but he insist on going. I am disappointed and hurt at the same time. I let him know I felt and consulted several friends about it. The female friends agree with me as well as the male friend and they know the both of us well. The male friend said he talked to him and my husband is excited to go. To my knowledge it is a 50th bday party for an ex pimp, so it is a bday celebration and a red carpet players ball event in one. Now my husband is not a pimp and has never been one, but he want to go because he was invited by the guy personally through facebook. We are seeing a counselor and I am going to wait to talk about until then. We have had our shre of problems and I am trying to build my trust back up, but this is the ultimate. It would be a different story if he invited me, but he has invited a lot of fb friends men and mostly women. This is so stupid to me and it is weighing very heavy on me.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm not sure I understand what a player's ball is.:scratchhead: Bottom line is this....The guy is inviting both sexes to this party. If your husband's invitation did not include you, your husband should decline the invitation. And since there is more going on in your marriage and trust is an issue, your husband definitely needs to skip this party (since you aren't invited). Going to an ex-pimp's party.....I can only imagine who/what could be there. I'm with you on this one.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 21, 2010)

I am not sure exactly what it is either, but a husband going to a birthday party for an ex pimp with males and females but his wife can't go? Why not? Makes you wonder what is going on that you can't be there. And add it the fact that you already have trust issues and this is totally inconsiderate of him. It really calls into question how much he cares about your feelings and your relationship if he is willing to do something that adds to the trust issues you already have. I wouldn't want him to go either and would be very upset also.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

If he went I'd pack his bags. He is not valuing you or your relationship.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

In my neck of the woods, "players ball" means pimps, drug dealers, thugs, gang bangers, hookers, shootings, arrests...
No, you are not wrong. Chain him to the bed if you have to, just don't let him go.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

F-102 said:


> In my neck of the woods, "players ball" means pimps, drug dealers, thugs, gang bangers, hookers, shootings, arrests...


Thanks for enlightening some of us. Wow! Who would want to go to something like that?!


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

827Aug said:


> Thanks for enlightening some of us. Wow! Who would want to go to something like that?!


Pimps, drug dealers, thugs, gang bangers.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> Pimps, drug dealers, thugs, gang bangers.


Don't forget the hookers!


----------



## mollymai17 (Oct 11, 2010)

F-102 said:


> In my neck of the woods, "players ball" means pimps, drug dealers, thugs, gang bangers, hookers, shootings, arrests...
> No, you are not wrong. Chain him to the bed if you have to, just don't let him go.


That's exactly what it is. It wouldn't be so bad if it was a 50th birthaday party, BUT it's an ex pimp and at the end of the invitation it says players ball.


----------



## mollymai17 (Oct 11, 2010)

827Aug said:


> Thanks for enlightening some of us. Wow! Who would want to go to something like that?!


My crazy stoopid a$% husband. I can't even give a reason it's just dumb.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

That's even more reason to OBJECT to his outing. I don't think I would want him back in the house with me after attending the party. You have to wonder what motivates him to even want to affiliate with such "trouble".


----------



## verifier (Feb 8, 2013)

This is sooooo awful!


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

This thread is 2 years old.Just in case anyone wants a heads up.


----------



## pb76no (Nov 1, 2012)

Yea, there should be a warning about that - in the title. Or the listing should show both the last post date and the start date.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow...i haven't heard of the player's ball term before, but you are entitled to be upset. Why would he want to be in such entourage? And without you? I'm very open minded, but this just sounds like "trouble ahead"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

Hortensia...reading comprehension. ...ok?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ComicBookLady (Feb 28, 2012)

You are not wrong for feeling that way at all. You have a right to feel any way you want, and you don't need others to back it up.

The trick is to make your feelings known to your husband, and hear his own feelings in return. He SHOULD recognize how much pain it would cause you and consider that as a priority (as you are his wife!). His feelings should be recognized as such in turn. What are his feelings about the ball?


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

oh ffs....

The Ball ended. 2 YEARS AGO.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Aunt Ava (Jan 24, 2013)

Another ZOMBIE thread, wonder if he went.


----------

